# Canine Irritable Bowel Disease?



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

My boss' 12(+) yr. old Australian Sheppard mutt ("Okie" has a small history in my signature) has had a long history of gastro intestinal problems (a few months after she first found her wandering around at a fairgrounds she took her in because she was having problems. Turns out she had swallowed a couple of bouncy balls sometime before my boss rescued her and they were lodged in her intestines. That was just the beginning). She's been in poor health for the last year or so and has so many food allergies it's a wonder she can eat anything. 

Well she was recently officially diagnosed with Canine Irritable Bowel Syndrome (yeah, that's specific). 

I was wondering if any of you had any insights on what foods to avoid/foods that would help?

I encouraged her to do the raw feeding after spending some time on this site a few months back. Her personal vet advised against it and then about two months ago insisted she be on Stella & Chewy's "Natural Raw Goodness" dog food. She was fine on that for a little while and then got sick again and is now back to cottage cheese with a little bit of a S&C patty mixed in. She seems OK? It's always a gamble, really. 

Anyway, any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Boy, what a mess. O_O You know, normally I'm pretty lax about what people feed....I DO think raw is the best, but it doesn't get me all flustered when people feed kibble. But THIS dog sounds like she DESPERATELY needs a raw diet. All those ingredients in all those foods and all the different feeding methods and all the different changes....

This is a dog that needs to go back to basics. Can't get simpler than raw. You should tell your boss to come here and do her own research so she can be the biggest advocate for her dog's health. Maybe then she'll see how much better (and cost effective) PMR is over Stella + Chewy's.

I bet this dog could be one of PMR's biggest success stories if she went about it correctly.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Boy, what a mess. O_O You know, normally I'm pretty lax about what people feed....I DO think raw is the best, but it doesn't get me all flustered when people feed kibble. But THIS dog sounds like she DESPERATELY needs a raw diet. All those ingredients in all those foods and all the different feeding methods and all the different changes....
> 
> This is a dog that needs to go back to basics. Can't get simpler than raw. You should tell your boss to come here and do her own research so she can be the biggest advocate for her dog's health. Maybe then she'll see how much better (and cost effective) PMR is over Stella + Chewy's.
> 
> I bet this dog could be one of PMR's biggest success stories if she went about it correctly.


I agree with this. To be honest, this post reminded me of how Sophie was on kibble...only switching her to raw "cured" her "IBD".


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs with IBD need the most simple, bland and easy to digest diet they can get. I also suggest a prey model raw diet as you feed single ingredients per day, knowing exactly what is going in (and out) of your dog. 

Ask any and all questions you have on it as we are all happy to help!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ditto for me. When Khan was only 4mo old our vet was "leaning" toward that same diagnosis. Really at 4mo! I refused to believe that! I started researching what I could feed other than kibble and then I found this site. It sounds corny; but it truly was a life changing experience. Within a week, he had no more digestive issues, diarrhea, and his ears were clearing up from yeast build-up. That was almost 2 yrs ago!! 
I would urge your boss to take a look at the site, and give PMR a try for a month. What does she have to lose? If she doesn't see a change in Okie (which I highly doubt) she can put a check in the box of "tried that to no avail" and move on; but if she sees Okie improve, well there ya go!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

There is no such thing as Irritable Bowel Disease. Are you referring to Inflammatory Bowel Disease or Irritable Bowl Syndrome? Two very different conditions in that one is considered a functional disorder and one is an autoimmune disorder in which the body attacks itself.


----------

